# Rackmount CD recorder for the sound system?



## gafftaper (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all, I'm looking at adding a rackmount CD recorder to our system. Primary uses will be:
1) Recording a sound effect or voice over to later use in SFX for a show.
2) Recording an event and giving the renter a copy. 

Won't be doing any duplication. Don't plan on doing any editing. Just recording something and buring it to disk. 

Price wise I'm in the $500-$1000 range. The usual web sales sources show models from Tascam, Alesis, Maranz, and Teac... with Tascam seeming to have the most options. 

Suggestions for: Brands to buy, brands to avoid, specific models, must have features, must avoid "features"? 

Thanks!


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 15, 2008)

For whatever reason the geniuses that installed the video system in the City Hall I used to work in put in a very high-end double drive cd recorder made by Tascam. They probably thought we'd want to record city council meetings to CD for some odd reason - even though we were recording them video AND audio to S-VHS...anyway...

It was a CD-RW402. XLR inputs/outputs, copying ability, keyboard input that I never used...looked great in the rack!

I know it's not rack mountable (directly anyway) but we also had one of those marantz portable cd recorders that did a nice job. Like a CDR420 but the generation before it.


----------



## Footer (Apr 15, 2008)

Marantz make some killer stuff, as well as Tascam. Most place I have seen them use Tascam. If you are looking for a portable though, you can not go wrong with Marantz.


----------



## avkid (Apr 15, 2008)

HHB's new dual disc is pretty awesome looking.
http://www.hhb.co.uk/hhb/usa/hhbproducts/cdr882/index.asp
-
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CDR882/


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a Tascam cdrw 901sl and a cdrw 700. I have had both for a few years and love them. They both get a lot of use recording shows and effects almost daily and have never given me a problem.

~Dave


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 15, 2008)

I've had mixed results with Marantz equipment. Like I said above their portable CD recorder was always pretty solid for little audio projects where a simple stereo recorder is necessary. I've had problems with a rack mounted combination cd/cassette player that is really common in school theatres. It sometimes had problems reading CD's (even pressed CD's) and the tray would sometimes jam. About once a month you'd have to pull the tray out and jam it back in to get it to work smoothly. Admittedly that CD player got a lot of use but it was a pro-grade unit so it should be able to take it...maybe their new slot loading stuff is better?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 16, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Hi all, I'm looking at adding a rackmount CD recorder to our system. Primary uses will be:
> 1) Recording a sound effect or voice over to later use in SFX for a show.
> 2) Recording an event and giving the renter a copy. ...


Notice OP said RACKMOUNT. "Portable" is not a good option for an educational setting. Curious as to why one would consider recording to CD then putting into SFX for playback. Why not record directly into computer for editing? Do you already have a professional quality CD player with features like auto-cue, auto-stop, etc. to run shows from? Outside users of your space may appreciate those types of playback features. Why not a hard-disk based recording system such as this?


----------



## avkid (Apr 16, 2008)

mnfreelancer said:


> the tray would sometimes jam. About once a month you'd have to pull the tray out and jam it back in to get it to work smoothly.


You can mess up any tray loading device by jerking it to the side or pulling against the motor too much.
Don't blame Marantz.
Our PMD 350 is going on 10 years old and works perfectly.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 16, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Notice OP said RACKMOUNT. "Portable" is not a good option for an educational setting. Curious as to why one would consider recording to CD then putting into SFX for playback. Why not record directly into computer for editing? Do you already have a professional quality CD player with features like auto-cue, auto-stop, etc. to run shows from? Outside users of your space may appreciate those types of playback features. Why not a hard-disk based recording system such as this?



The reason I was not going hard disk was to be able to just quickly burn a disk for a renter. Record directly to the computer... as in use those two inputs on the front of the Layla? You should know by now that's WAY too smart for me Derek.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 16, 2008)

In that case may I recommend a Teac 3440, or, if you feel you're up to it, a 34B!


----------



## sloop (Apr 28, 2008)

We have a Marantz CD recorder-player/player (2 decks in one unit). It functions as 2 independent cd players, one deck can record even while the other plays back. It's a nice unit. 

Now for playback for shows we have a Denon that can be set up different ways for playback. Currently it plays back a track, stops and cues it's self up at the start of the sound on the next track. Best que playback deck I have ever used.


----------



## avkid (Apr 28, 2008)

sloop said:


> Now for playback for shows we have a Denon that can be set up different ways for playback. Currently it plays back a track, stops and cues it's self up at the start of the sound on the next track. Best que playback deck I have ever used.


Oohhh...what model?
We just got our DN-D4500 set up tonight.


----------

